# What is the ideal temp for still-air incubators?



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am hatching chicken eggs-or I will be tomorrow morning- and I do not remember what to set my still-air incubator at. Everybody tells you what the forced air incubaor needs, but mine is a still air!

Does anybody remember?

My birds are slowing down because the days are getting shorter, excepting for the hen who lays the largest eggs. I think that I will set 9 of her eggs and just 2 of the banty eggs: Banties are charming but a brightly colored good layer is even more so!

Those are the only 2 hens still laying, so they will be the Mothers of the new generation!

My good hen is chestnut red with a little white: she is PROBABLY a red star hen. The male is a silver-laced Wyandotte. I am hoping for some good color for the next generation of hens as well as good eggs!

I usually give away the roosters by posting an ad at the feed store. I have no appetite to eat my own chickens: I enjoy them too much!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

OH! I think I found it: 102 degrees?

I bend the thermometer holder so that it is at egg level.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Still air....I remember it was to be a couple degrees higher than the one with fan....so that would be 101.5 to102. yup. Just remember that the eggs immediiately under the heater will get hotter faster....

If you have any extra little computer fans...muffin fans...1 of those makes an EXCELLENT air mover in the styrofoam incubators. If you're interested, that is.  

good luck with your hatch!!


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

my best results were at 101. I laid a foot square scrap of hardware cloth on top of the eggs and put the hygrometer/thermometer on top of that and tried to keep it around 101, humidity around 45% for the first eighteen days. The last three I kept the humidity around 60-65% and had pretty good hatches with all kinds of eggs, including turkeys, marans, bantam cochins, dark brahmas, lavender orpingtons, easter eggers, silkies, and a bunch of other breeds. Good luck with your hatch and post pics!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I keep my still air at 101*, and around mid 50-low 60% humidities.


----------



## Brisket (Sep 29, 2007)

when I had a still air I kept the temperature at 100 because the temperature could go up so quick once in a while, check to see what others have and what brand yours is. Ours was a L.G. Our hovabator is a different world.


----------

